# old timers dcc



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

which do you prefer for turnouts , the insulated frogs ie atlas snap or do you prefer non insulated frogs . plus points for either . 
mike


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I prefer the plastic frog. I use Peco INSULFROG turnouts.

The only reason to go with the metal powered frogs is if
you have short wheelbase locomotives or those with only 4 wheel
power pickup. Most current locomotives, whether DC or
DCC run fine on the plastic frogs.

One consideration: Peco insulfrogs are power routing. They
turn off diverting track power when set straight, or straight
track power when set divert. You should add frog rail track
drops for those.

If you use the powered frog, such as Peco's ELECTROFROG you
must put insulated joiners in the two frog rails so when the
frog changes polarity it does not short. This is not needed
with the plastic frog turnouts.

Don


----------

